# rescue!



## beezydeazy (Apr 19, 2010)

so i live in southern california, and i heard that they sell illegal tortoises in LA for cheap cheap! Im interested in rescuing them from merchants on the street. Does anyone know the streets where they are sold? 

sincerely,
savior


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you mean sliders - I've heard you can get them in China Town.


----------



## beezydeazy (Apr 19, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> If you mean sliders - I've heard you can get them in China Town.



no im thinking more like land only. the small ones


----------



## Kristina (Apr 19, 2010)

I suggest instead of alerting the proper authorities if you see a merchant selling illegal tortoises. All you are doing by buying them is giving them more incentive to bring in more for sale, and putting yourself in danger of legal consequences. Illiciting information in order to perform illegal activities is really not the purpose of this forum.

If you want to "rescue" a tortoise, adopt from one of your local rescue groups, or volunteer as a caretaker at one.

Kristina


----------



## dmmj (Apr 19, 2010)

The CTTC gets hundreds of baby RES in each year, they usually do not get tortoises from wildlife raids, but they do get in some from peoplr who can no longer care for them


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Savior:

Usually the turtles that are sold like you mention are water turtles.

The turtle and tortoise clubs in Southern California ADOPT out land tortoises that are illegal to take from the wild, but adopting one from a club isn't an illegal practice. 

I sometimes feel like I live in a cave (no information in or out), but I haven't heard of the illegal sales of land tortoises. This isn't something that would be publicly advertised.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 22, 2010)

They are being sold in small petshops all over downtown los angeles. From Broadway and 6th to chinatown. They are not illegaly sold. I go to downtown regularly. I have visited many of these petshops. Ive seen Sulcatas, Stars, ornates, russians and greeks.They do sell sliders by the pound for consumption in chinatown. But I have seen iguanas and small parrots being sold on the streets during the summer. The authorities really dont enforce or cite these individuals; they are more concerned with people selling items such as: Hotdogs, peanuts, corn on a stick, tamales (due to health reasons). I have seen hatchling sliders being sold in very small plastic containers for $5 (for 2 hatchlings); they are being kept in horrible conditions (Some are even dead). They are being sold as sovenoirs (like goldfishes).


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh...you mean they're under the 4" rule. Sorry, I didn't even think about the size. I thought the OP meant like selling desert tortoises, you know, really illegal.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2010)

so there is illegal? and really illegal?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 22, 2010)

Im a bit confused myself. No one mentioned anything about California DT's. As for the 4 inch rule, nobody respects that (there are countless tortoises for sale on kingsnake.com and have been advertised on this forum).


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 23, 2010)

It doesn't apply to hobby breeders---only to those that make their living off the sales. At least, that's my understanding.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 23, 2010)

As long as it is clearly stated that any turtle/tortoise under 4" is sold for bona fide scientific, educational, or exhibition purposes, it usually slides. It does apply to hobby breeders - it just depends on what the buyer is doing with it  We all know that our torts are REALLY pets, but we can just pretend that they are scientific experiments....


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2010)

dmmj said:


> so there is illegal? and really illegal?



LOL!! Smarty pants!


----------



## Laura (Apr 23, 2010)

If you locate this person or group or market.. report it.. Dont go Rescue them by buying.. this just supports the act and they make money and buy more.. 
It needs to be stopped. 
The authorites usually work with the local rescues and will take the animal there. Then the rescue will care for them and/or put up for adoption.. but the 'bad guys' dont make a dime!


----------

